# Audi Unveils 340 HP RS 3 Sportback



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

> Audi has added a new model to its dynamic RS series: the RS 3 Sportback. In the great tradition of the brand, its engine boasts five cylinders and turbocharging technology. From a displacement of 2.5 liters come 250 kW (340 hp) of power and 450 Nm (331.90 lb-ft) of torque, with an average fuel consumption of just 9.1 liters of fuel per 100 km (25.85 US mpg).
> 
> Power is transmitted to the road via a seven-speed S tronic and quattro permanent all-wheel drive. 19-inch wheels and fenders made of carbon‑fiber‑reinforced plastic (CFRP) underscore the Audi RS 3 Sportback’s position of distinction.
> 
> ...


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

is it weird that the front has wider tires than the rear??


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

At least most of us will have the same tail lights!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

eddiefury said:


> is it weird that the front has wider tires than the rear??


I have never seen this on any car but it would help get rid of the understeer that is common in this platform.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

49,900 Euro!!! That's _*$68,000*_!!!! 

I guess that's off my list. I guess I'll have to go to plan B -- now where did I put that link to the plans for the Audi RS4 powered DeLorean?


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

I want it. probably won't see it here which is a shame, and I really don't belong buying a car that would run, $60-70k :screwy:

the $38k sticker was about my limit.:laugh:



eddiefury said:


> is it weird that the front has wider tires than the rear??


Pontiac did it on the grand prix GXP. that big nose heavy pig still handles like crap.

but this is a different beast all together so it might work.

what I don't understand is, why does my 2.0t A3q understeer but the MKV R32 feel more neutral? stupid glass roof is all I can think :laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

BalloFruit said:


> 49,900 Euro!!! That's _*$68,000*_!!!!


thats not how pricing works between europe and US

and add to that different options (no RS seats)....if you want an idea of the price, look at the price difference in germany between an RS3 and a regular A3


----------



## ArcticA3 (Aug 5, 2006)

Another cool Audi we'll never see in the US. Sigh.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

IMHO, the front bumper looks like an aftermarket kit from Japan. :thumbdown:


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Someone please start importing the parts.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damnit no RS4 style exhaust tips


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow 235 front and 225 rears


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> is it weird that the front has wider tires than the rear??





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wow 235 front and 225 rears


Despite the "permanent" Quattro, it is still Haldex. So for best fwd bias performance, put more rubber up there where you need the extra traction for steering, braking, and power.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

im loving that rear spoiler :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I just added all of the available PR and pics to the site. You can find them here.

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_6412.shtml


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

dmorrow said:


> I have never seen this on any car but it would help get rid of the understeer that is common in this platform.



Pontiac tried this most recently w/ the FWD Grand Prix GTP or GXP. It helps a front heavy car handle more neutrally. Strange...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

GROUP BUY on the rear spoiler and front brakes anyone? Damn...got to love that they did this on the last year of this body style no doubt.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TroySico said:


> GROUP BUY on the rear spoiler and front brakes anyone? Damn...got to love that they did this on the last year of this body style no doubt.


you can get the TTRS brakes around $4000 

so i assume rs3 brakes same price lol


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> thats not how pricing works between europe and US


Extrapolating based on equivalently equipped A3 sportback prices in Germany vs. US. 

Germany: €36,500
US: $30,725

So, if you're right, the RS3 should be available for $42,000 base.

Edit: This was my 1,000th post? Lame. I was hoping to reserve it for something more insightful or life-changing.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

How much to just swap this out?


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

"Power is transmitted to the road via a seven-speed S tronic" :banghead:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Maitre Absolut said:


> thats not how pricing works between europe and US....


Seems many folks miss this fact when comparing European and USA pricing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Way too much exterior silver trim for a sport model.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

VERY BADASS 
BUT "The base price in Germany will be 49,900 euros. " :banghead:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

on an 8P platform...WTF? Audi can keep it


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

oj1480 said:


> VERY BADASS
> BUT "The base price in Germany will be 49,900 euros. " :banghead:


you've missed 3 replies that adress this number which means nothing by itself in terms of the price for US markets


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

No 2 door, no care.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.regulatuning.de/product_...3-2009.html&XTCsid=v57k08u0en494r3a5r1lg1es25

ROFL! take a look at that.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tcardio said:


> on an 8P platform...WTF? Audi can keep it


Right, like you don't already have a call into oemplus!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*My thoughts...*

Lame that it does not have the RS dual exhaust.
Wonder if OpenSky will be an option?
Digging the two tone mirrors
Love the RS front and the mattte finish! (i.e., suck it otty)
I like the S3 diffuser more than the RS3 (I think)
Not sure how I feel about the new two-tone rear wing with the cutout (could explain the masking that was see blowing up in the leaked pics from the ring.)
Wish they flare'd the rear arches as well. Looks weird.
Interior is awesome although not sure sure about the red cross leather stitching

I'd buy this car if they produced / sold it in the USA. Alas, it seems not to be.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

drew138 said:


> I'd buy this car if they produced / sold it in the USA. Alas, it seems not to be.


We need to start a petition!! worked for the TTs


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

**** man if u guys all buy the RS3 then i will buy too. if annoucned in USA. i will have TP super part out sale


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Lame that it does not have the RS dual exhaust.
> Wonder if OpenSky will be an option?
> Digging the two tone mirrors
> Love the RS front and the mattte finish! (i.e., suck it otty)
> ...


The second thing I would do is order the RS3 and then take my S3 body kit off my A3 and put it on the RS3. BTW, this is a teaser from Audi. They want to see how many will sell before they put all the money is a new platform. The first thing I would do is not buy it at all. The kit looks ghetto. The only thing I like about the car is the engine period


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i wanted dual RS4 tips

i guess time to order S3 rear valance


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

TP, i ordered the S3 bumper from rector. Im Just waiting on the valiance and grey insert all those parts are back ordered tell February will see, hey may be OEMplus can get the valiance quicker or europrice?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

RedLineRob said:


> TP, i ordered the S3 bumper from rector. Im Just waiting on the valiance and grey insert all those parts are back ordered tell February will see, hey may be OEMplus can get the valiance quicker or europrice?


who did u order valance from?

how come u didnt call me this weekend to install skirts?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

skirts still didnt get painted yet drooped them off to day they will be ready next week around tuesday, man every body shop is busy, ill hit you up for sure when i have them painted.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

oh got it

where u order valance from? dealer?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i ordered the bumper from dealer and the other parts from ECS, but i might cancel the ECS order and get them from OEM plus they say they can get them quicker.

oh yea i got the S3 badge too haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

BalloFruit said:


> 49,900 Euro!!! That's _*$68,000*_!!!!


It's been covered, but you can't just do a currency conversion to figure out pricing. There are a LOT of different factors that go in to figuring pricing for different markets, and they're not always tied to a simple conversion like that.

For example, the TT-RS, when it comes to the US, will slot in at just under $60,000. In Germany, they start at €56,150. So, if you look at the RS3 starting at €49,900, it gives you something of an idea where that car _might_ be priced if it were to come here.



JRutter said:


> Despite the "permanent" Quattro, it is still Haldex. So for best fwd bias performance, put more rubber up there where you need the extra traction for steering, braking, and power.


Yes. This can help quell understeer a bit too.



Uber-A3 said:


> We need to start a petition!! worked for the TTs


The TT-RS petition was actually done fairly far along into that decision process.



-Tim


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> We need to start a petition!! worked for the TTs


Already put it to Audi

http://twitter.com/#!/drew138/status/6818811554562048


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

i garuntee (pardon the spelling) that once you chip this it will be > then R8. 4.6? so you mean to tell me you have a car that has 45 hp more then an evo, messed up tire width, and is only .3 faster to 60? this car has porsche cayman itis.


and the tires? make them equal width in the back? please?

3 pedal option. idgaf about mpg in a car like this...


other then that id sell my soul for it.:thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tcardio said:


> The second thing I would do is order the RS3 and then take my S3 body kit off my A3 and put it on the RS3. BTW, this is a teaser from Audi. They want to see how many will sell before they put all the money is a new platform. The first thing I would do is not buy it at all. The kit looks ghetto. The only thing I like about the car is the engine period



You would have to swap out the fenders too since the new front end is matched to the new wider fenders on the RS3. And you'd need to get the license plate "CARS3" 










I'm not a huge fan of the new rear deck spoiler and I like the paint matched little fins that wrap around the top edge of the air intakes (but not the lower section which I still like off color, never liked TPs color matched S3 splitter).


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

mathis. said:


> i garuntee (pardon the spelling) that once you chip this it will be > then R8. 4.6? so you mean to tell me you have a car that has 45 hp more then an evo, messed up tire width, and is only .3 faster to 60? this car has porsche cayman its.
> 
> 
> and the tires? make them equal width in the back? please?
> ...


the tires are not a big deal all you need to do is when there worn out just put 235 all the way around, plus with all wheel drive cars you cant just replace 2 you have to do all 4 at the same time

Its not competing with any thing, especially not a porche or R8 its a wagon, and EVO and STI are not in the same class


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

Anybody talking shlt is a moron this car is essentially a tribute to the early RS cars (RS 2) and I believe that they nailed it right on the nose. 

As for the people who like the S3 ground effects better that's great for you

This car has better exterior looks than the S3 better interior looks than the S3 and a Drivetrain that will **** on the S3 

Let's get working on this petition

I need this car


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

:beer::thumbup:


bosa said:


> Anybody talking shlt is a moron this car is essentially a tribute to the early RS cars (RS 2) and I believe that they nailed it right on the nose.
> 
> As for the people who like the S3 ground effects better that's great for you
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

bosa said:


> Anybody talking shlt is a moron this car is essentially a tribute to the early RS cars (RS 2) and I believe that they nailed it right on the nose.


What F-cken RS2 reference do you see genius other than it being an Audi and wagon/hatchback?

Clubsport Quattro ring a bell?  

Note:

not hating 
just regulating :laugh:


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

bosa said:


> Anybody talking shlt is a moron this car is essentially a tribute to the early RS cars (RS 2) and I believe that they nailed it right on the nose.
> 
> As for the people who like the S3 ground effects better that's great for you
> 
> ...



If you know anything about the S3 then you would know that the side and rear valance are essensially the same thing. Also note that the Interior is the same as a S3. Seats are the same with diamond finish. Maybe they added napa leather who knows. You should go study the car some more before you make these hilarious comments.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

bosa said:


> Drivetrain that will **** on the S3


the drivetrain won't **** on my A3


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

tcardio said:


> the drivetrain won't **** on my A3


HAHAHA o man this new RS3 is getting people talking again it been quiet these last few weeks


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

This has more information -

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/hatchbacks/1011_2011_audi_rs3_sportback_look/index.html

including - 
_The front tires are slightly wider at the front, measuring 235/35/19 in front and 225/35/19 at the rear. The reverse staggered fitment was commonplace with European tuners in the early and mid-90s, but faded out once aesthetics became more important than performance over the past decade. The larger cross section in front helps dial out the inherent understeer found in front-engine all-wheel-drive cars and also helps maximize braking power from the 15-inch front rotors and 4-piston calipers.

Base price for the dream hatch is set at 49,900 euros. Now before anyone gets in an uproar about how that it would be a $70,000-dollar car in the U.S., keep in mind prices don't translate straight from currency. The price of the RS 3 is actually about 2,000 euro less than an S4 in Germany, which has a base price $46,600 here in the States. So yes, you are still looking at almost $45,000 for hatchback, but it is a hatchback with Cayman S performance and unmatched cool-factor. No word on the RS 3 coming to the U.S. market, but given the fact that we probably aren't getting the S3, we aren't holding our collective breath.
_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Does the old "FrontTrak" have any meaning other than fwd on 8P A3s? 

Is the front track wider than the rear?


----------



## TurboPass (Nov 10, 2006)

I wish they would replace this old platform already. It was the primary reason that I decided against paying the Audi premium for an A3 this time around, it just seems even more pointless to spend even more on a high performance version, that's on the same platform, that's long in the tooth. Maybe I'll want to spend the premium on an Audi the next time around.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Bezor said:


> Does the old "FrontTrak" have any meaning other than fwd on 8P A3s?
> 
> Is the front track wider than the rear?


FrontTrack is / was Audi's branding for FWD, that's all. It doesn't carry any indication about the actual track widths.

-Tim


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

RedLineRob said:


> the tires are not a big deal all you need to do is when there worn out just put 235 all the way around, plus with all wheel drive cars you cant just replace 2 you have to do all 4 at the same time
> 
> Its not competing with any thing, especially not a porche or R8 its a wagon, and EVO and STI are not in the same class


i meant from the factory, like wouldn't it make sense to have just equal width tires all around? or is having the rear's smaller really going to effect mpg that much? 

and if its not up against an evo/sti as a more well optioned/luxury(term used lightly) version...what is it up against?


sorry for all the questions...im just a moron :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

mathis. said:


> i meant from the factory, like wouldn't it make sense to have just equal width tires all around? or is having the rear's smaller really going to effect mpg that much?


It's not an efficiency thing.

Having the extra rubber up front will help to combat understeer. It's functional, and designed to help the car handle better.

-Tim


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

RedLineRob said:


> the tires are not a big deal all you need to do is when there worn out just put 235 all the way around, plus with all wheel drive cars you cant just replace 2 you have to do all 4 at the same time


Since 235/35/19 in front and 225/35/19 at the rear are different diameters, and this is from the factory, I think this proves that on at least some AWD vehicles (don't know about all) you don't need to replace all four tires at the same time if you are doing it because of differing diameters.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSLC said:


> It's not an efficiency thing.
> 
> Having the extra rubber up front will help to combat understeer. It's functional, and designed to help the car handle better.
> 
> -Tim


Instead of the common mod of putting a fatter a RSB, where in effect, is giving you less grip to the rear wheels, hence overall less grip.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone else think the rear bumper exhaust section looks like it will fit a pre-facelift S-Line bumper?


hmmm

no word from my sources at Audi if this is US bound or not.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> anyone else think the rear bumper exhaust section looks like it will fit a pre-facelift S-Line bumper?
> 
> 
> hmmm
> ...


you will need to get the valance + grey part which will botl onto the 2008.5 and lower bumpers. sline or non sline.

total price is around $500 from europrice


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ProjectA3 said:


> anyone else think the rear bumper exhaust section looks like it will fit a pre-facelift S-Line bumper?
> 
> 
> hmmm
> ...


actually the articles clearly state that it is not destined for NA.

Do you know of any RS model we received without first receiving the S model ? That alone should answer your question


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

There we go, we will have 25 RS3 replicas from Cali before they are even on sale in Europe:laugh:

Besides that car has all we here at the shop dream of.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

I want this car...just not with the 8p platform


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Love the engine! Volvo can't even squeeze that much power out of the S60 R's 2.5 i-5 turbo (or rather choose not to :screwy


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*More RS goodness.*

... that we wont see. The debate about price is irrelevant, because it ain't coming here, and if it does, inflation and time value of money will be the bigger $$$ questions.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

SilverSLC said:


> FrontTrack is / was Audi's branding for FWD, that's all. It doesn't carry any indication about the actual track widths.
> 
> -Tim


I haven't looked up the dimensions, but visually, my S-Lines rear wheel seem to be narrower in the back, the fronts wider. 

It may look goofy, but I understood it from the start, that with a narrower rear, the back end could be rotated more easily and reducing understeer.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

That's it, I am putting some Lambo 335/30-20 tires on 13" wheels up front.


----------



## Robby_jai (Apr 29, 2007)

already ordered mine  cant wait!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

SilverSLC said:


> FrontTrack is / was Audi's branding for FWD, that's all. It doesn't carry any indication about the actual track widths.
> 
> -Tim


I haven't looked up the dimensions, but visually, my S-Lines rear wheel width seem to be narrower in the back, the fronts wider. 

It may look goofy, but I understood it from the start, that with a narrower rear, the back end could be rotated more easily and reducing understeer.


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

Rogerthat said:


> What F-cken RS2 reference do you see genius other than it being an Audi and wagon/hatchback?
> 
> _Exactly that hammerhead, and hmm five cylnder turbo_
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## DNA550 (May 4, 2007)

*Questions Answered*

Here is a brief email exchange between AUSmotive and Audi AG:

Am: Is there any chance the RS3 will feature a manual gearbox in future?
Audi: No

Am: Is the production of the RS3 limited to 2700 units, or any other number?
Audi: No

Am: Is the quattro system exactly the same as found in the current model S3, or have there been some revisions?
Audi: The rear axle differential, prop shaft and drive shaft are reinforced.

http://www.ausmotive.com/2010/11/25/more-audi-rs3-eye-candy.html










Shown above is an RS3 fitted with the black optics package, which includes the gloss black grille; good, and the black wheel with red detailing; bad.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

No info on whether it will utilize brake based torque vectoring (as Porsche calls it)/XDL instead of the more intrusive ESP?


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> It's not an efficiency thing.
> 
> Having the extra rubber up front will help to combat understeer. It's functional, and designed to help the car handle better.
> 
> -Tim


i hear you, but why not make it wide up front to minimize the understeer/torquesteer and then have equally wide rears as well? 

matt


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

mathis. said:


> i hear you, but why not make it wide up front to minimize the understeer/torquesteer and then have equally wide rears as well?
> 
> matt


Because it is to have a balance between the front and rear traction. If you have rear rubbers just as wide, you end up with the slight understeer feel again.

Front trackers put bigger RSB to make the rear part of the chassis tug harder on the rear suspension, thus putting it in a less optimal operational range compared to the front, hence giving the rear less grip to counterbalance the front's plowing tendency. So you end up with sliding front and rear.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

LWNY said:


> No info on whether it will utilize brake based torque vectoring (as Porsche calls it)/XDL instead of the more intrusive ESP?


It'll be on the next gen from what I have read.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

mathis. said:


> i hear you, but why not make it wide up front to minimize the understeer/torquesteer and then have equally wide rears as well?
> 
> matt


It was covered in the post just below you, but two things:

1) this doesn't have anything to do with torque steer - especially since this is an AWD car.

2) the use of wider rubber at the front to quell understeer is not just about having wider rubber at the front, it's about the ratio of the front contact patches to the rear contact patches. If you have more contact patch at the front (like from a wider tire) you'll have more grip there when compared to the rear, and this will help reduce understeer. Like LWNY mentioned, you can also do this with a bigger RSB, but what that's really doing is actually reducing the overall rear grip a bit to get that ratio right. This solution is increasing front grip, which basically does the same thing. The entire thing is designed to help quell the understeer that you get from a front heavy car.

-Tim


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

DNA550 said:


> Here is a brief email exchange between AUSmotive and Audi AG:
> 
> Am: Is there any chance the RS3 will feature a manual gearbox in future?
> Audi: No
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just noticed this trim. Very cool.


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like the hand brake will still hit the arm rest :laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Just noticed this trim. Very cool.


don't ya think they would at least put a card holder in there. And a start button in place of a cigarette lighter. Let's just change the lighter picture to look like amerijuana. It's in the S3. Details, details...


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

im down with that price. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

very sexy car , and the 2.5 motor is pure sex


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

thanks guys for de-noobing me (sorta)


happy thanksgiving!


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Overall its pretty deece, would love it with an MT option. and the interior is awesome. Besides that, I agree I want something other than the 8P.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tcardio said:


> It'll be on the next gen from what I have read.


That's lame. If they went with electronic torque vectoring (or EDL), they could have used same size rubber for the front and back. If they didn't want to fiddle with the A3's eletronic gizmotry, why not throw in XWD, which should be a straight rear diff swap.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

canz92 said:


> Looks like the hand brake will still hit the arm rest :laugh:


No shipT. Saw that too. You'd think that after a ~decade on the 8P platform they would fix that!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

LWNY said:


> That's lame. If they went with electronic torque vectoring (or EDL), they could have used same size rubber for the front and back. If they didn't want to fiddle with the A3's eletronic gizmotry, why not throw in XWD, which should be a straight rear diff swap.


I think that with a front heavy car which tends to understeer, regardless of what type of AWD, when you come into a corner and try to turn, it will still understeer. As you start to come out of the turn the AWD will help pull it along but when not under power it will still understeer which the wider front tires would help.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

dmorrow said:


> I think that with a front heavy car which tends to understeer, regardless of what type of AWD, when you come into a corner and try to turn, it will still understeer. As you start to come out of the turn the AWD will help pull it along but when not under power it will still understeer which the wider front tires would help.


Then they might as well rely on ESP to save them, which I heard has a higher threshold and less intrusive on the RS3


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

*So sad that you can't choose your transmission*

There are few things more gratifying than a manual transmission linked to a quality engine and suspension. I agree there is a place for DSG, especially for drivers that need it. But for long term VW owners that expect absolute control over their vehicles, DSG is a pleasure draining device. So like the R32, the R3 is also off my list. I'm beginning to get scared that after driving VWs for three decades I will have to buy a different brand to get a manual transmission.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DNA550 said:


> http://www.ausmotive.com/2010/11/25/more-audi-rs3-eye-candy.html


hmmm....I sure would like to see this thing with 4 doors. It's just me but this front end is full of win. 
[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/Audi-RS1-rendered-by-TK-Tuning-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

lschw1 said:


> There are few things more gratifying than a manual transmission linked to a quality engine and suspension. I agree there is a place for DSG, especially for drivers that need it. But for long term VW owners that expect absolute control over their vehicles, DSG is a pleasure draining device. So like the R32, the R3 is also off my list. I'm beginning to get scared that after driving VWs for three decades I will have to buy a different brand to get a manual transmission.


Ha, check out this race driver, while driving the Ferrari 458, tells you what neat trick could be done with the dual clutch transmission, which is upshift in mid-corner in order to prevent a spinout or loss of traction.

Skip to around 5:50


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

thye shuold have ferrari driver on the top gear usa as host


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

lschw1 said:


> There are few things more gratifying than a manual transmission linked to a quality engine and suspension. I agree there is a place for DSG, especially for drivers that need it. But for long term VW owners that expect absolute control over their vehicles, DSG is a pleasure draining device. So like the R32, the R3 is also off my list. I'm beginning to get scared that after driving VWs for three decades I will have to buy a different brand to get a manual transmission.


I'm sure that's why F1 car have that third pedal.....hmmm, what? they don't? Sorry, forget that.

A lot of people have a dishwasher at home; desn't mean they don't know how to wash dishes. If I prefer to wash my beer and wine glass by hand so they look better and content will taste better I don't need to start bashing people who uses dishwasher.

Don't worry, base models such as Golf will always be available standard.

I owned 3 VW and 1 Audi (all standard) before I purchased my R32 which only came with DSG. First I missed the clutch and the control I felt I had with it. But the gains are also there. No matter how good a driver one can be, you just can't shift as quickly as DSG can. Not having a clutch is also wonderful in traffic which is sadly a reality we all have to live with these days.

Evolution; every other supercar has a sequential gearbox now. Even Ferrari.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Back to content.

I would't trade my MK5 R32 for the new Golf R.

I would definitely trade my R32 for that RS 3


----------

